# what meat is ok to eat?



## ronr (Apr 3, 2003)

i ate some organic steak the other day and had D all day.i was wondering is steak bad for ibs D?aslo is chicken ok to eat or will it cause D?can someone give me a list of what meats are safe to eat and what is not.anyone?


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2001)

Here's Heather's basic guidelines but you'll ultimately have to make most of the decisions yourself. http://www.eatingforibs.com/eatcook.htm


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Unfortunately, "one man's meat is anothers posion" and there is no standard IBS diet which applies across the board. What food is tolerated by one may result ine severe symptosm to another. Onlt the most general probabilities are discussed in most books on the subject, yet for every person who renoves a food from their diet which is an offending food there are others who do not need to...and vice versa.This discussion, excerpted from another thread, and the following examples, may help clarify the subjetc of dietary therapy as part of an integrated disease managment apporach to so called "IBS". _________________________________"WINTERY MAD...The problem you are experiencing is that, contrary to what is often said about abnormal reactions to foods or chemicals in food intolerant people, the assay of specific immunoglobulins like IgE or IgG[x] does not correlate well with the actual sum of food intolerances experienced by IBS victims.This is because research has clearly shown, sometimes by direct jeunal isolation and challenge(!) that the provoking foods are not accompanied by the presecne of circulating antibodies to the foods responsible.Rats.So, we have (2) problems that some immunlogists observed long ago. One is what I just told you and the other is that even in those cases where a specific antibody against a food is found in the blood, there are many times when this does not indicate actual allergic reaction to that food when challenge test is done.Ohm thirdly, when it IS positive (confirmatory oral challenge) we are still only looking at one or two of the many known pathways to abnormal reactions to foods to which we should not react.there are half a dozen other mechanisms by which a patient can suffer food-induced symptoms including immunocyte-driven mechanisms which have no need of specific antibody in blood for a reaction to occur.This is the first difference between a RAST or ELISA food test...the test upon which LEAP Disease Managment Programs are based (MRT) checks for the common end point of all possible cellular reactions. No matter what the pathway the end game is the same...one or more types of white blood cells go through one or more types of reactions al of which result in the release from those cells of the chemicals (mediators) which lead to symptoms.healthy people tolerate foods and have immune mechanisms which accurate;y tell the difference between safe (food) and not safe (pathogens). Many IBS patients, for one reason or another, have a gut-immune interface which cannot do this reliably. There are multiple ways by which this fucntion can be compromised, but they all end up in the same place...chemicala re relased that should not be.So the test doen with the LEAP program checks for that. Then there is a dietary protocol which was also carefully developed to isolate OTHER FORMS of food intolerance which NO SINGLE BLOOD TEST ON EARTH at this time can detect...these include false food allergy (pseudoallergy)mechanisms and deficincies in enzyme processing of certain foods, an other more "esoteric" causes of abnormal processing of food in the gut which can lead to symptoms.This is why this is a PROGRAM not a test. The PROGRAM for IBS people who can benefit (there is a specific population which can benefit, and which can be identified by symptoms and history before any cost is incurred) not only inlcudes this testing and then structured phased dietary plan for isolating other intolerancews, but a proven stress and anxiety reduction program on CD for the patient to use in conjunctio with the dietary planning.Hope that makes sense...LEAP is a DM Program for managing IBS symptoms, based on several tools one of which is the MRT assay. remember no "blood test" ever solved anything. BUT if you understand the information they yield, and the info is applicable, you can do a better job of devising a plan for each specific patient which will provide significant help.for example:____________________________From Bob http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000427#000015 "I'm a relative newbie to the LEAP program having had my blood drawn on April 15th (tax day) of this year. That makes it about 3 months on the program so far. Let me say that I didn't expect a great improvement ... some improvement but nothing major. I had expected to feel a bit better and hoped to reduce the medications I was taking. I had figured that if my symptoms were reduced about 20% to 30% I would be satisfied. However, I had no idea how much of a change the program would provide.The results have been nothing short of amazing! It is the best [money] I've ever spent. After suffering about 30 years with IBS-D I've finally found major relief. My drug intake is reduced about 97% (Imodium and Bentyl). I rarely get 'digestive disturbances' any more and when they happen I can easily pinpoint the foods that caused it. I don't get the squirts for a week at a time anymore. Now that I know exactly what foods to avoid life is much more pleasant. I don't live from toilet-to-toilet like I used to. I'm still not like a 'normal' non-IBS-D person, but I'm doing so much better than I had been doing for many years. My recommendation: If you've got IBS-D go to the LEAP website and fill out the qualification form to see if they feel you will benefit from their program. If so, do it! It doesn't matter if insurance will pay for it or not, just find a way to get the test done. Your health and quality-of-life are worth much more than the cost of this test. " ____________________________Bobs son also went into the program and benefitted greatly.and____________________________Posted 4.9.03 by Bob: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...=4;t=000285;p=7 ï¿½Well, it's coming up on a year since I started the LEAP program and things are still going fine. This is absolutely the BEST thing I've done for my health and quality of life. To be honest, I have not followed the diet exactly. Sometimes I just can't resist and eat foods I really shouldn't and then I pay for it, but not nearly as bad as I used to 'pre-LEAP'. I know what I can and can't eat and, best of all, which 'offending' foods I can tolerate in small amounts. If I overdo it I suffer a bit for a day or so, but at least I can predict when and how severe the reaction will be. That's the beauty of the LEAP program -- with it I've been able to classify essentially everything I would eat into "yes", "no", or "just a little". My drug intake is almost nil. A box of Imodium lasts a year. I've had maybe 10 Rolaids tablets in the past year. This is significant because I used to buy these drugs at Costco in large quantities. Maybe that's why drug stocks are dropping this year, because I'm not buying pills in mass quantities anymore!Mike, my son Bobby is also doing fine. Sometimes he does the same stupid things I do and eats something he shouldn't and then he pays for it. Since being tested last year he has not had any vomiting attacks and only gets the squirts when he doesn't eat properly. He's 18 and on his own and is a taxpaying citizen. He couldn't have done it if he was still having his guts exploding at random. Thanks to LEAP he won't have to spend years going to doctors and taking all kinds of pills like I did. It's amazing what happens when you eat foods your body tolerates and eliminate those that it hates. I never would have been able to find all my reactive foods without the LEAP test (god knows I tried for many years). I hope all my fellow 'LEAPers' are doing as well as my son and I have. ï¿½ From: Winter Springs, FL USA | Registered: May 2000 | IP: Logged | ____________________________January 20, 2003To Whom It May Concern,I have been asked to comment regarding my experience with the L.E.A.P. (Lifestyle, Eating and Performance) Program. We have been performing these tests for well over a year now and have had phenomenal results.Our most impressive results have come with Irritable Bowel Syndrome and Fibromyalgia, though we have had very impressive results as well with other conditions such as migraine, depression, and gastroesophageal reflux disease.Our experience has been a 95% or better success rate, in that this percentage of persons have either become completely symptom free or have improved in their symptomology. Reimbursement is excellent and easily obtained from private insurance companies. Signet Laboratories has been very easy to work with and are very aggressive about keeping us well stocked on supplies for these tests. Overall, our experience has been a tremendous success and I would highly recommend it to any physician who deals with any of these problems.Sincerely,W. Brad Wilson, M.D.(Texas) http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=5;t=000407 ___________________________ http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000407#000002 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...=4;t=000286;p=4 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...0286;p=3#000106 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000364 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...=4&DaysPrune=30 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000286 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000285 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000331#000001 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000302 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000287 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000364 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5&t=000313&p= http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...0293;p=2#000069 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000276 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=5;t=000073 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5&t=000356&p= http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000320#000016 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000383#000010 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5&t=000126&p= http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=17;t=000033 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000363#000002 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=028290#000001 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000335#000009 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=1&t=028290&p= http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000353 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000389 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000427#000006 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000421 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000427#000015 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=030178#000003 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000476 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=029840#000027 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000478 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000488 (OHNOMETOO One year anniversary) http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000478 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...=4;t=000285;p=7 ______________________________These books may also be helpfulIBS: A DOCTORS PLAN FOR CHRONIC DIGESTIVE TROUBLESBy Gerard Guillory, M.D.; Vanessa Ameen, M.D.; Paul Donovan, M.D.; Jack Martin, Ph.D. http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/088...3369143-6824157 ï¿½FOOD ALLERGIES AND FOOD INTOLERANCE: THE COMPLETE GUIDE TO THEIR IDENTIFICTION AND TREATMENTï¿½, Professor Jonathan Brostoff , M.D.. Allergy, Immunology and Environmental Medicine, Kingsï¿½ College, London http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/089...6487508-3420903 Gotta run...MNL--------------------Eat Well. Think Well. Be Well. http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...=1;DaysPrune=30 SYSTEMIC SYMPTOMS EXPLAINED


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Depending on your specific intolerances different people have different problems with meats/foods in general.Fatty foods are often problematic for people with IBS-D, so depending on what cut of steak it was (how marbled it is) it may be too fatty for you. Or you may not tolerate beef.Skinless chicken with any visible fat cut off tends to be pretty lean so that may be a place to start trying things. With beef check out what cuts are the leanest and start with that, range fed beef (organic or not) will have less fat in it than corn fed beef (organic or not). Most beef in the US is corn fed, much of the beef in other countries may be much more likely to be range fed.K.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

The only meats that seem to bother me are sausages, shellfish and sometimes salmon.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Just to finish out the strig...The trick if all you want to do is simply isolate what meat is OK to eat...well, stop eating all meat for a week. Note your symptoms on a scale like the one on our website.THEN introduce the first meat you want to find out about. Eat it for 3 days, really go for it, and see if you feel any worse. Its FOOD. You should NOT feel worse (constipated maybe if you like red meat...keep that fresh fruit going down!)Anyway, If so (get symptoms) don't eat it anymore. If ok put it on the OK list. Stop eating all meat for another 3-5 days to let it flush out then challenge another one. Repeat cycle for all meats you want to trial.If only all people were reactive to was meats, they would be asymptomatic after a week without meat. Usually this does not happen, but they should notice some improvement. If no change after a week meat fast well then meat is very likely not part of the problem.







Anyway when you are all done testing be sure you rotate all your foods on a 3-5 day cycle to minimize the challenges to the twitchy intestines.As the Cows are fond of saying "Eat more Chikun"...except sadly chicken can be reactive, too. Nothing is excluded from possibility.MNL


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

As a person with fructose sensitivity I've noticed I respond best to meat, poultry and fish. This is partly because plant foods tend to contain fructose, which upsets my stomach, and also partly because I'm very sensitive to soy, which is related to other legumes, so legumes are also problematic for me.After I figured out my sensitivities with Mike's and kmottus' help, I realized that all my life I had been choosing my foods based on how they affected my stomach. My first choice was always meat/poultry/fish dishes, with lots of starch - bread, pasta, etc., and creamy foods, all of which were soothing to my tummy. (the dairy soothed my tummy but the lactose caused bloating and cramps farther down). I ate vegetables sparingly and almost no fruits, those were an instant tummyache.


----------



## smurf1 (Oct 23, 2001)

Each person is unique when it comes to eating meat and other dishes. You really have to experiment to be sure.You might try starting with skinless chicken. It has the best chance of being safe.In addition, keep an eye on what side dishes you have with the meats. You never know, it might be the side dish that is triggering your IBS and you don't even know it.I personnally, don't have problem with any meats, if I eat the right side dishes. But, if I have too much, bread or pasta with the meal, I might experience some IBS flare ups.Just remember that each person is unique, and try to find the foods that work for you.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

Chicken has a lot of lectins and can be problematic. it is a big no-no for me.Heather's books and info are worthless for me.I do best on wild game meat, pumpkin and squash.


----------

